# Improper canning techinques being taught?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

There is a local produce farm that is offering canning classes, if you can view this, these were pictures they posted today: https://www.facebook.com/smith.indi...72963732793.1073741830.100002302813919&type=1 
It is not safe to turn jars upside down, but they said, this is the way mom used to do it. What the heck!


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

What makes it unsafe other then the obvious handling?


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Apparently she is using a steam canner of some sort too which isn't "kosher".


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I've always turned fruit or pickles upside down. never had an issue.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I went searching for why this is not proper. Every source I found was talking about ladling hot food into hot jars, adding the lid and turning them upside down. None discussed a HWB or canner. I know many people still do jams/jellies/pickles/relishes without processing which is probably fine due to the high acid and/or sugar content; I learned to make jelly sealed with paraffin so flipping and boiling wasn't an option. I HWB what I put up but honestly don't see how 10 to 15 minutes boil time does anything yet I'm on board. Oh and I do flip my jars for about 10 minutes then flip back and wait for the ping.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> I HWB what I put up but honestly _don't see how 10 to 15 minutes boil time_ does anything yet I'm on board.


The reason for the 10-15 minutes boil time is to exhaust the air in the jar so it will pull a vacuum and seal.

For those that don't water bath their jellies and such, turning the jar upside down allows the hot jelly to kill any spores that may be on the lid. It doesn't do anything for sealing.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I know a few people who turn their jars upside down in various situations, but I don't because I taught myself to can and the book didn't say to do it.

I think that there are things which people did 50 or 100 years ago and if you are using Grandmas methods, then you might be told to do things that are now considered not correct. I know people who can green beans and meat in HWB. Now you are told not to can those in HWB.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Turning them upside down after the HWB also helps keep the fruit chunks from floating to the top such as with strawberry jam. I do it all the time. To each their own.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

The reason not to turn them upside down is that the jars haven't sealed yet, and thus, food could get between the lid and the rim. If it does, you might get a false seal and later on, as the jar sits, it comes loose. I used to do it with jams, too, because Grandma always did it. I have since learned better and have started HWB'ing jams and jellies for 10 minutes. BUT, as was said, to each her own.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

As a business, they are being really stupid: showing, instructing, endorsing, or etc unsafe, and out of date, canning methods to unsuspecting customers who may not know any better. 

It's not so much about turning the jars upside down. That is best done AFTER the jars are sealed, otherwise the seal of rim to lid could be ruined, like CanningGirl said. It's about them using poor judgement as business owners, putting themselves at risk by being unbelievably stupid. Steam canning is not a proper canning method. I hope they have good liability insurance covering them, but if it were me, I wouldn't do this to myself.

Unsafe methods taught by them=customer illness= liability lawsuit=judgment= bankrupt= gone out of business.

All of that easily avoided.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You didn't like the show, IowaLez?


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

IowaLez said: "....Unsafe methods taught by them=customer illness= liability lawsuit=judgment= bankrupt= gone out of business...."

Agreed and considering it's a TV show, I'd render a guess it's being done deliberately to cause those things and ultimately to bring on legislation against home canning. That would not surprise me at all. Anything to force the sheep to the feed trough.

I was waiting for a ban on pressure canners after the Boston thingy!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Osiris said:


> I was waiting for a ban on pressure canners after the Boston thingy!


Heck, I thought it was a pressure cooker in Boston; mine is hidden.


----------

